# νοερότερος από



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σας, φίλοι. Είμαι ακόμα με το κείμενο που σας έλεγα. 
Έχω μια σύγκριση αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι καλή. Μπορεί να είναι λάθος. Η φράση είναι ως εξής:

"Ο Ερμής στον  Έβδομο Οίκο

Ο γάμος είναι νοερότερος από συναισθηματικός. Υπάρχει μια προδιάθεση να παντρεύεται κανείς με κάποιον νεότερον. Ο σύζυγος τείνει να είναι ένα έξυπνο και ευφυές άτομο. Αυτή η θέση μπορεί να δώσει γάμος μεταξύ ξαδέρφια. Μερικές φορές εκτελείται πρόωρα. Σ’ αυτό τον οίκο, ο οίκος των κοινωνικών σχέσεων, ο Ερμής βρίσκεται καλά γιατί μπορεί να δηλώσει την επικοινωνιακή φύση του."

Η πρότη πρόταση είναι καλή έτσι; Ή χρειάζομαι το 'παρά';

Ευχαριστώ,

Ναουέλ


----------



## Tr05

Ειναι το κείμενο που μεταφράζεις; Έχεις κάνει κάποια λάθη, για παράδειγμα προς το τέλος, το "βρίσκεται καλά", το έχεις μεταφράσει απευθείας από τα Ισπανικά, από το "queda bien"; Μάλλον θα πρέπει να γράψεις το κείμενο όπως είναι στα Ισπανικά.



Nahuel O Tavros said:


> "Ο Ερμής στον Έβδομο Οίκο
> 
> Ο γάμος είναι νοερότερος από συναισθηματικός (; ). Υπάρχει μια προδιάθεση να παντρεύεται κανείς με κάποιον νεότερον. Ο σύζυγος τείνει να είναι ένα έξυπνο και ευφυές άτομο. Αυτή η θέση μπορεί να δώσει γάμο μεταξύ ξαδερφιών. Μερικές φορές εκτελείται (; ) (μάλλον εννοείς, "τελείται") πρόωρα. Σ’ αυτό τον οίκο, ο οίκος των κοινωνικών σχέσεων, ο Ερμής βρίσκεται καλά  (; ) γιατί μπορεί να δηλώσει την επικοινωνιακή φύση του."





Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Η πρώτη πρόταση είναι καλή έτσι;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Αυτό που σου έδειξα είναι το κείμενο που μετέφρασα. 
Το 'τελείται' δεν το ήξερα. Ίσως να είναι καλύτερο να πούμε 'τελείται' αντί για 'εκτελείται' λοιπόν. 
Στη πρώτη φράση, δεν ξέρω πώς να βάλω τη σύγκριση καλά. Στα ισπανικά το κείμενο έλεγε:

"El matrimonio es más mental que emocional. Existe una predisposición a casarse con alguien más joven. El cónyuge suele ser una persona inteligente, despierta. Esta posición puede dar matrimonio entre primos; a veces, se realiza precozmente. En esta casa, la de las relaciones sociales, Mercurio se encuentra bien porque puede manifestar su naturaleza comunicativa."
(Eloy Dumón, Manual de astrología moderna)

El libro es de astrología moderna y trata de muchos temas. Lo que estoy practicando en traducir es Planetas y casas. A veces es difícil decir algunas cosas en griego...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Ναουέλ Βέντο


----------



## Tr05

Για το_ "es más mental que emocional"_, νομίζω θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο το_ "είναι πιο (πολύ)/περισσότερο πνευματικός από/παρά συναισθηματικός"_



Nahuel O Tavros said:


> En esta casa, la de las relaciones sociales, Mercurio se encuentra bien porque puede manifestar su naturaleza comunicativa."



Το "manifestar" μεταφράζεται "εκδηλώνω". Για παράδειγμα, το "manifestaciones clínicas" στα Ελληνικά μεταφράζεται "κλινικές εκδηλώσεις"

To "encontrarse bien" μετάφρασέ το "αισθάνομαι καλά" ή, ακόμα πιο απλά, "είμαι καλά".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ πνευματικός και νοητικός ή νοερός, λοιπόν; 
Αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με τη μετάφραση του 'αισθάνομαι καλά'. Δεν είναι σωστό, Γιώργο... Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ένας πλανήτης αισθάνεται καλά... Δεν είναι μεταφορά αυτό που θέλω να κάνω στη μετάφραση.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Perseas

Θα μπορούσε ίσως πιο ελεύθερα να μεταφραστεί:

"Ο γάμος βασίζεται περισσότερο στη λογική παρά στο συναίσθημα".
Ή "Ο γάμος είναι περισσότερο λογικός παρά συναισθηματικός".

Λογική και συναίσθημα είναι ένα ζευγάρι εννοιών που θα καταλάβαινε εύκολα ο καθένας.


Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ πνευματικός και νοητικός ή νοερός, λοιπόν;


"Νοερός" σημαίνει κάτι που δεν έχει υλική μορφή και γίνεται μόνο στο νου ή στη φαντασία. (in the mind)
"Νοητικός" είναι αυτός που αναφέρεται στη λειτουργία της νόησης. (of the mind)
"Πνευματικός" και "Νοητικός" είναι συνώνυμα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις αλλά το πρώτο είναι πιο ευρύ ως έννοια.
mental - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## Tr05

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Σ’ αυτό τον οίκο, ο οίκος των κοινωνικών σχέσεων, ο Ερμής βρίσκεται καλά γιατί μπορεί να δηλώσει την επικοινωνιακή φύση του."





Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ένας πλανήτης αισθάνεται καλά... Δεν είναι μεταφορά αυτό που θέλω να κάνω στη μετάφραση.


Ωστόσο, δεν ακούγεται κυριολεκτικό ένας πλανήτης να θέλει _"να εκδηλώσει την επικοινωνιακή φύση του"_, οπότε θεωρώ πως μια μη κυριολεκτική μετάφραση ταιριάζει εδώ. Εξάλλου, το _"encontrarse bien"_ δεν αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στη σωματική/πνευματική ευεξία;


----------



## ireney

Moderators note: Please provide replies only to the original qurstion. Do not proofread the whole translation.


----------

